# 235/45-17 tires?



## riversidevw (Oct 19, 2006)

My 2004 convertible 1.8T has factory 17 inch wheel package, 225/45 tires. I have been really happy with upgrade from that size to 235/45 General UHP's on our Passat W8 wagon. Any good reason not to use 235/45 tires on the Beetle? Tire Rack lists the stock 225 as the preferred size. Car has stock springs, planning rear Neuspeed or H&R sway bar. Seems 235's would give more rim protection, factory 17 inch wheels very vulnerable to damage. Any experience with 235/45-17 tires?
Thanks.


----------



## yelojkt (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: 235/45-17 tires? (riversidevw)*

I run 235/40/18 on 8x18 rims, running neuspeed cup kit. I get a little bit of rubbing on the inside fenderliner on the front, but nothing I can't live with You should have no problems running 235/45/17s.


_Modified by yelojkt at 6:50 PM 2-15-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 235/45-17 tires? (riversidevw)*

Go lower profile, 235/40/17, it's wut I usta have on my '04 vert. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: 235/45-17 tires? (Billsbug)*

Lower profile? I hope you mistyped and meant to say 225/40..


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: 235/45-17 tires? (13minutes)*

I used to run a 235/45 on my first set of wheels. I had rubbing at full lock but that was about it. Nothing too crazy or unbearable at all.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 235/45-17 tires? (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_Lower profile? I hope you mistyped and meant to say 225/40.

HUH?!









_Quote, originally posted by *riversidevw* »_Any experience with 235/45-17 tires?

235/40/17 is lower than 235/45/17, at least in Florida it is.








BTW, there's only .2 inch difference in diameter between 225/40's and 235/40's.


----------



## thatismybeetle (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: 235/45-17 tires? (Billsbug)*

I have 235/45-17 on my bug with no issues for three years now. I even used them on track days at Lime Rock. I have "stock" wheels though, which could make a huge difference. I did a lot of comparing for tires when I bought. I found that tread width varied between brands of even the same size. I ended up with Goodyear Eagle F1 tires. I smidge taller than the similar Toyo and significantly wider. Go to each mfg website and find the specs for the tires to compare overall sizes
(stock in quotation marks as I bought some Turbo S wheels for my bug. They are obviously the right offset, etc.)


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: 235/45-17 tires? (thatismybeetle)*

I don't see the purpose of higher-profile tires. They don't look as nice and they throw your speedo off.
SMG


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 235/45-17 tires? (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_I don't see the purpose of higher-profile tires. They don't look as nice and they throw your speedo off.
SMG

Softer ride.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: 235/45-17 tires? (Billsbug)*








When I get over the young and stupid stage I'll worry about a softer ride.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: 235/45-17 tires? (SomeMacGuy)*

I think I am just entering the young and stupid stage. My next set of wheels and suspension definitely fit that category.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: 235/45-17 tires? (bugasm99)*

I'm positive I'm out of the young and stupid stage, but the firm ride and ridiculous wheels/ride height will stay for the forseeable future.


----------



## riversidevw (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: 235/45-17 tires? (13minutes)*

Went to lower profile Pilots on a Mercedes E-class wagon a few years ago, they rubbed the inner fender liners and felt as agile as Hermann Göring in combat boots. They also allowed me to memorize every pavement imperfection for miles around. The diameter difference (and weight difference) between 225 and 235 General UHP sizes is minimal, the speedometer readings are actually optomistic with the stock size.
Yes, I am ancient enough to remember when 70 series Wide-Ovals were "low profile"


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: 235/45-17 tires? (riversidevw)*

You don't know low profile until you're running 205/40's. She runs low enough you have nnot only know pavement imperfections, but expansion joints, heaves and humps.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: 235/45-17 tires? (13minutes)*

yeah, mine aren't going to be that bad.


----------



## riversidevw (Oct 19, 2006)

I guess REALLY low profile would be the 235/35 tires offered for 19 inch rims on these things, practically no sidewall. With something like AT Inox wheels and Avon tires, these would be about 58 pounds of unsprung weight at each corner of the car, like giant glittering gyroscopes. Amazing!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 235/45-17 tires? (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_I'm positive I'm out of the young and stupid stage, but the firm ride and ridiculous wheels/ride height will stay for the forseeable future.

Dood, I'm TWICE ur age and I haven't left that stage!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (riversidevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riversidevw* »_I guess REALLY low profile would be the 235/35 tires offered for 19 inch rims on these things, practically no sidewall.

U mean like this?


----------



## riversidevw (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, the 235-45 tires arrived from Tire Rack mounted on forged rim aftermarket 17 inch wheels, these were installed yesterday. Steering feel and feed back are really good, little or no compromise of comfort. The Z-rated General tires, German-made, are actually a bit lighter than the 225-45 Goodyear R-SA's they replaced. No clearance problems, the three tenths of an inch increase in overall tire diameter isn't all that noticeable.
The design of the wheel and the tire sidewall as well as the wider tire section width all give a lot more rim protection. The original VW wheels and OE tires left the outer rim and spokes protruding beyond the sidewall, very vulnerable to damage.
Any change from OEM is invariably a compromise, no buyer's remorse on this one.


----------



## yelojkt (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (riversidevw)*

What rim did you go with? And can we get some pics? Pleeeze


----------



## riversidevw (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (yelojkt)*

Wheels are AT Italia "Forged 5" 17 inch with (I believe) 38mm offset. They are on closeout on Tire Rack site at about $175 each. AT cast wheels are usually a bit heavy, the forged rims leave these with a reasonable weight of around 22 pounds. You can see these on Tire Rack website.
If you try to order these on Tire Rack website, you will see a message "not available". I just ordered a spare wheel from Tire Rack, Damon (888-541-1777, extension 643) told me he also probably has one last full set left. I've ordered several things from Damon, very helpful and knowledgeable.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (riversidevw)*

Other wheel sites also have them for the same price, fat 5-spoke design w/polished lip, nice wheel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

